# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  Huawei P30 و Huawei P30 Pro يحصلان على تحديث جديد يجلب معه وضع Night Mode للكاميرا الأمامية

## mohamed73

حصل الهاتفين Huawei P30 و Huawei P30 Pro اليوم على تحديث جديد يجلب  معه الوضع Night Mode إلى الكاميرا الأمامية. هذا التحديث الجديد والذي  يحمل الإصدار 9.1.0.193 متوفر حاليًا بالفعل للمستخدمين في الصين، ولكن من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]أن يصل إلى بقية ملاك الهاتفين Huawei P30 و Huawei P30 Pro في جميع أنحاء العالم في قادم الأيام والأسابيع. بعد تثبيت هذا التحديث، سيرى المستخدمون خيار الوضع الليلي Night Mode  أثناء الإنتقال لإستخدام الكاميرا الأمامية. سيتيح هذا الوضع للمستخدمين  إلتقاط صور أكثر وضوحًا أثناء إلتقاط صور السلفي في البيئات المنخفضة  الإضاءة أو في الليل طالما كان بإمكانهم الحفاظ على ثباتها لإلتقاط عدة صور  وتكديسها لتشكيل صورة واحدة أكثر وضوحًا.بالإضافة إلى الوضع الليلي Night Mode، فهذا التحديث الأخير يجلب معه  أيضًا الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر أغسطس. يتطلب التحديث الجديد أن تكون  البطارية مملوءة بنسبة 50 في المئة على الأقل بالإضافة إلى عدة جيجابايتات  من المساحة التخزينية الفارغة داخل الجهاز.عمومًا، هذا التحديث قد يستغرق بعض الوقت قبل أن يصل إلى الهاتف  الخاص بك، ولكن في حالة إذا كنت لا تستطيع الإنتظار وتتطلع للحصول على هذا  التحديث في المستقبل القريب، فبإمكانك التحقق من توفر هذا التحديث لجهازك  يدويا من خلال الذهاب إلى تطبيق الإعدادات ” Settings ” والذهاب بعد ذلك  إلى خيار حول الجهاز ” About Device “، والتوجه بعد ذلك إلى خيار تحديثات  النظام ” System Updates “.

----------

